# I made my wallet cry



## miss_dre (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello everyone!!

I did some shopping today, yay!! Here is what I got!







Confessions of a Shopaholic by Sophie Kinsella (I needed a good summer read!)
Benefit Talk to The Tan bronze facial tint
Benefit Eye Con eye cream
Urban Decay e/s - HotPants
Urban Decay e/s - X
Urban Decay e/s - Blazed
Urban Decay e/s - Baked
UDPP omg i don't know how I ever survived without this!!
NARS Lip Lacquer in Hot Wired
NARS blush - Orgasm
NARS cream blush - Cactus Flower
MAC Studio Fix Powder c4
MAC Bronzer - Solar Riche
MAC e/s - Evening Aura
MAC e/s - Time and Space

Ah, i love to shop!!! Oh! And I have a second interview at MAC tomorrow, it's my demo interview, so I also bought a really nice outfit for that too 

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 12, 2008)

this is a pretty awesome haul...

whats that book about (besides the obvious)??


----------



## thezander (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome haul. I just got Blaze too and I love it! Good luck on your interview!


----------



## user46 (Jun 12, 2008)

lol, i think that book is all about the obvious. I was about to buy it one day. I may just go back and get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_this is a pretty awesome haul...

whats that book about (besides the obvious)??_


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 12, 2008)

Super haul.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 12, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do you like the benefit face tanner thing?


----------



## User49 (Jun 12, 2008)

Lovely haul. I love Sophie Kinsella. Have all her Shopoholic books! I wish there was a Nars store near me! Good luck with your demo interveiw! Remember use brushes that she lets you use for the demo, no fingers! And no blowing mak up of the models face! Use a brush if it gets a bit messy! And don't panic! Just be yourself!


----------



## User49 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do you like the benefit face tanner thing?_

 
I used to work for Benefit and left for Mac just before the Talk To The Tan came out! I Think the packaging is definitly whats going to sell that product. Have you tried Glamazon? It's like that only creamy! xx


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 12, 2008)

great haul! my wallet is jealous


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, enjoy!


----------



## juxtapoz (Jun 12, 2008)

Great haul! And enjoy the book- I love the whole series!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW! Great Haul!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice haul, I was looking at the face tanner the other day!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful haul!!  AHHH!!!  You're inducing a NARS craving! lol  Enjoy!!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 13, 2008)

Gorgeous haul! That cream blush looks gorgeous! I was looking at Sephora's website the other day and saw Talk To The Tan, I wonder if its any good?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome haul!!  Don't worry, your wallet will be happy for you once it sees how pretty you are with all your new stuff!


----------



## rbella (Jun 13, 2008)

Fabulous Haul!!  I just hauled from purrtykitty!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 13, 2008)

You'll love that book! The whole series is great! Eye Con is awesome too! I don't know how I lived without UDPP either!!
Great haul!


----------



## miss_dre (Jun 15, 2008)

The book is about a woman who hates her job as a writer for a financial magazine or something like that, but she has an obsession with shopping, one that she can't afford. I'm only on chapter 5 but so far it's good. It's funny. She buys things all the time, and sacrifices so much for her habit. I hope that makes sense. I suck at describing books and movies lol.

And about the Talk to the Tan, I love it!!! I used it the other day just as a bronzer, i buffed it on my cheekbones with my 187. It looked so good and soooo natural! And today I used it on my entire face, and that looked awesome too! I like how it's really sheer, so you can layer it on to get the shade you want, and it will still look natural. It doesn't make you look orange or fake baked at all! I would recommend it for sure! And the packaging for it is sooo pretty!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice haul! I want to read that book.


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful products! great haul!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 18, 2008)

great haul! how'd your interview go?


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 18, 2008)

Great stuff! Love everything you've got, enjoy your awesome goodies!


----------

